# Chicago Machine Tools 12-Speed Drill Press



## kylehalchin (Jan 12, 2014)

So I have an old 12-speed drill press and am missing 2 parts. The Arbor and Chuck. I have been researching this machine and have found very little on it. Does anyone know where I could find a parts manual or where to buy these parts? Would the parts have to be Chicago Machine Tools or would another type work? I dont know much about drill presses and their parts.

I have read that Harbor Freight either made this or that they bought Chicago Machine Tools. Is this true? I emailed them regarding this issue and the drill. 

I'll include a pic of the drill details with this post. In the pic what is the symbol before the "iP-17f" model number. 

Any help is very welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Since it has a morse taper spindle(MT2), you should have no problem finding a chuck and arbor from about any tool supplier. Here is one...

Grizzly.com


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to wttool.com (W T TOOL CO.) (1-800-521-3420 tech support) and order (after talking to tech support) a Mt2 spindle/arbor (#2 Morris taper to the chuck taper) at the same time order a low end Chuck with a JT3 OR JT33 TAPER.- Now the correct order would be drill press chuck 3/4 or 5/8" drill bit capacity with an arbor (friction grabs the bottom of the spindle) of Jacobs taper 3 or 33 and a spindle/with tang of Morris taper of 2. Also order a drift (for getting the spindle out) and chuck key for tightening the drill bits in place. Expect for all the parts to run 25 to 50$ plus shipping, Amazon also has all the parts but do not expect tech support. However, first get a dowel and a old rag and insert it where the spindle goes and check for rust and pitting - if this area is worn, pitted or has deep rust you may be better getting a new DP, same if it will not start or the bearings make a racket; 2nd Go to the HF web site and find the current 12 speed and download a copy of the manual - it will have mostly the same similar parts so you can see where they all go. The Chicago brand is the import name for many power tools at HF. 

Good Luck - Baker

ps - I said low-end because spending more is not going to improve the accuracy, this is a case of less expensive is better.


----------



## woodworker352 (Mar 19, 2012)

I believe this is the Harbor Freight brand. The #2 morris taper is the key. As a woodturner I have found several of these spindles with the chuck available at shows and on the internet. Usually in the $35 to $50 range of the same quality as the drill press.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

If I read your post right all you need is a 5/8" chuck with a #2 morse taper like this one on ebay. They are very common just do a search for a 5/8" chuck with #2 mores taper 
Drill Chuck 5 8" Keytype w 2 Morse Taper Arbor New | eBay
Good luck 
Roxanne:yes4:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wholesale Tool has a location in Warren, MI that I have spent many happy hours shopping in. Because of the age specified I am sure they were the ones who would of sold this drill press.

Any chuck with a #2 Morse taper spindle will work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

But...but...but...nobody answered the BIG question?! What the heck is that symbol on the nameplate? I'd guess a curling rock but hard to make that connection ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I could be wrong Dan but I do not think they are big on curling in Taiwan. And I am sure you figured out that is the logo for Allied International.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

That symbol is missing a 45 degree right sided cross and should stand for no curling. 

MT2 spindles come in 3 forms, with a tang at top (one you need), no tang and for use with a draw-bar. I suggested W T Tools for the same reason Mike and I have , in different places, spent many hours there (it is a safe haven for the mechanically inclined)- and when you ask a question of these people you get an answer. Ask the same question at HF, Sears, Amazon etc and you take your chances and the solution is always the most expensive. When it comes to spindles and chucks for YOUR machine; buy new as they are inexpensive and a known quantity vs used and an unknown possible problem.

Good Luck again - Baker

ps - if you do not drill bits over 1/2" inch, wttools and some of the others sell a kit with the pieces.


----------



## kylehalchin (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! I think I've found a suitable replacement chuck and arbor.

However, theres a new problem :bad: I opened the pulley housing and discovered that the pulley wheel that attaches to the motor is missing along with the belt that runs on that pulley. I have the two other wheels and the other belt. Is the belt going to be the same or longer/shorter? And where could I find a new pulley wheel? There are no markings on the middle wheel (which i'm assuming is the same size as the missing one.)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck with that!! I have a 1980 Central Machinery 5 speed that had a wallowed pulley when i got it, could not find a 5 step pulley that would match up with the other pulley and ended up having a friend machine a sleeve. The motor shaft at least was a common size, so if my buddy hadn't come to the rescue i would have sourced a pair of matching pulleys (probably 3 step) and done the math on spindle speed. 

Good luck!!

earl


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

kylehalchin said:


> Thanks for the help guys! I think I've found a suitable replacement chuck and arbor.
> 
> However, theres a new problem :bad: I opened the pulley housing and discovered that the pulley wheel that attaches to the motor is missing along with the belt that runs on that pulley. I have the two other wheels and the other belt. Is the belt going to be the same or longer/shorter? And where could I find a new pulley wheel? There are no markings on the middle wheel (which i'm assuming is the same size as the missing one.)


Again, go to WT Tool with the shaft diameter and pictures of the other pulleys.

Just remember someday you will have it working and then the list of work will grow exponentially

Baker


----------

